# Spinning/ knitting- BFL Spin Cowl Finished



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is the finished cowl from the wool I spun. It is not blocked yet. The buttons are not sewn on. I just used them for the pic. Not sure what kind of buttons to get for this, or do you think these ones look ok? Opinions appreciated. This is the first time I have knit something from my handspun yarn and I really am pleased with the end result.I have enough left to make a hat as well. Thanks for looking :sm01:


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

The picture did not post


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

? Wrong picture?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So pretty nice job!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I love your colors, and the buttons are fine. Be proud of using your handspun for such a lovely project!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty! I like those buttons with it, or how about wooden buttons? I tend to like a slight rustic look.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty cowl and I like those buttons. Exciting when we finish our first knit from our homespun.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I think your cowl is wonderful and the buttons are perfect for it. Well done on the match and you should be happy. Glad you have enough for a hat to.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely! You will always cherish you first handspun knit.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Excellent! I think the buttons look really nice too!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely! And the buttons are a good choice!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice. I like the buttons but can also see a dark blue wooden saucer-type button with it.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the knit and the buttons


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful job! Nice presentation, all works and looks great!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

gorgeous. well done. I think the buttons are fine


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty. I have to ply my second color before I start my first homespun project.


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

Gorgeous cowl! Love the colors. I think these buttons make it dressier. If you would like a more casual look, then perhaps the saucer-type buttons would work better. It's a gorgeous cowl either way.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. Appreciate them very much.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I would get buttons to match one of the colors in the cowl.


----------

